

Interviewing Ruby Programmers - sayemm
http://www.oreillynet.com/ruby/blog/2006/03/interviewing_ruby_programmers.html

======
jwilliams
Keep in mind this is from March 2006. So some of the specific examples are a
little dated... The overall intent is still as relevant as ever.

